
Apple now shows iOS usage share on App Store - nimeshneema
https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/checklist/
======
junto
I've left my iPad on iOS 5, because I still assume that I'll lose the Google
Maps integration if I upgrade. Is that assumption still correct?

~~~
jvzr
There is a Google Maps app for iPhone and iPad. It's better than the old one,
but isn't as integrated as before (i.e. it isn't the default map app).

~~~
sluukkonen
Small correction: the iPad version isn't out yet, but apparently they're
releasing it this summer.

------
kmonsen
As measured by the App store.

I would be surprised if the general population is the same distribution.
People who go often to the app store probably update more often.

Still for developers it is a relevant number.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Everyone I've seen has very similar numbers:

[https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_frag](https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_frag)

[http://david-smith.org/iosversionstats/](http://david-
smith.org/iosversionstats/)

[http://stats.unity3d.com/mobile/index-
ios.html](http://stats.unity3d.com/mobile/index-ios.html)

David Smith's numbers throw a few more percentage points to iOS 5, but he's a
smaller sample size and his stats are two weeks old. Unity is similar, but it
looks from the UI that their data is generated monthly.

Mixpanel's are the most up-to-date and their numbers mirror Apple's.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
> Mixpanel's are the most up-to-date and their numbers mirror Apple's.

I just noticed this at the bottom of Mixpanel's graph:

    
    
       THIS REPORT WAS GENERATED FROM 79,977,999,480 RECORDS.
    

That's quite the large dataset – 80B records!

------
coryl
For non-apple devs: 93% of users are on iOS 6, 6% iOS 5, 1% other older.

~~~
robin_reala
You can get to this page even as a non-registered developer.

~~~
coryl
Weird, it prompted me to log in.

~~~
danielsamuels
Yeah, but you can just use a standard Apple account, you don't need to be a
developer.

~~~
kamjam
I was able to see it without any login prompt, I don't have any Apple account
whatsoever.

------
rpc_was_taken
I wonder how many of this 6% are non-updated developer testing iphones/ipads.

~~~
interpol_p
I suspect they are mostly iPad 1 devices. My iPad 1 still sees regular use.

------
PiersonBro
This is clearly a follow up to the marketing push to developers that began at
WWDC. An unsurprising addition given the fact that there's really no solution
to the iOS 7 UI revamp without making Apps iOS 7 only.

~~~
pilif
It was my impression from the sessions that applications which use mostly
system UI can be done in a way that works (and looks nice) on both OSes by
relying on AutoLayout. And if you made a completely custom UI, it'll look as
foreign to iOS7 as it looks to iOS6 now.

~~~
smackfu
The trouble is the people in the middle. They used system UI where possible,
but then rolled their own where Apple didn't have a good solution. If you
recompile those apps against iOS 7 SDK, your app looks like junk, and it's a
lot of work to fix it. If it's not a super-profitable app, are you really
going to go back and get new art done, or are you just going to keep it the
same, by using old XCode or something.

The other trouble is that a lot of devs don't use AutoLayout, because it's
historically been very hard to get working right. And transitioning your app
to it hasn't had many benefits in the past.

------
dataxpress
When you have a million users, 70,000 of them is a pretty big number to
neglect.

edit: numbers

~~~
rimantas
Or other way around, cost to support 7% of your users may be to high to
neglect. Sometimes it makes sense to spend that time and effort on the rest
93%.

~~~
buro9
Except that when Apple themselves were the 7% their view on whether you should
support that % of the total audience was that, unequivocally, you should.

~~~
rimantas
Apples and oranges.

------
HaloZero
Did anyone else notice? Header: iOS 6.1 and Xcode 4.6.2 Text : Make sure your
devices are running iOS 6.1 and your Mac has Xcode 4.6.1

And I'm currently on Xcode 4.6.3

nitpicking, just kinda amusing.

~~~
Luyt
Xcode 4 also requires Lion or Mountain Lion. I wonder what percentage of apple
computers are still running Snow Leopard (or earlier).

~~~
coob
I can't update to 4.6.3 because I'm running Mavericks, I get the 'your OS is
too new' dialogue.

Xcode 5 DP is nice, if a bit crashy.

~~~
rimantas
I can't wait to switch to XCode 5, so many goodies.

------
virtualritz
Is this the US app store or regional app stores, all over the planet,
averaged?

~~~
nimeshneema
It's highly likely that it's all over the planet, averaged.

It makes more sense that way.

------
Apoptygma
Shame they only showed the major versions

~~~
interpol_p
Agreed. There is an incredibly annoying bug with iOS 6.0.1 that causes a crash
when using the photo picker or game center in a specific orientation. And the
workaround requires supporting all orientations and editing every view
controller in your source.

Knowing how many people are actually affected by this would be incredibly
helpful.

